# KAHLUA KLONDIKE ICE CREAM CAKE



## SmokinAl

This recipe is so easy to make & everybody loves it.

Instead of Kahlua, I just used a cheaper coffee liqueur.

For this recipe it actually tastes better than the real thing.

Here's what we started with.













11-11-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 12, 2016






First you pour a cup or so of the coffee liqueur in the bottom of the pan.













11-11-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 12, 2016






Next you put the ice cream sandwiches in.

This pan is the perfect size for 6 sandwiches, but if yours is a different size, just trim the Klondikes to fit. 













11-11-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 12, 2016






Next you pour on more liqueur.

Then into the freezer for an hour or so.

The ice cream sandwiches will absorb a lot of the liqueur.













11-11-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 12, 2016






Then out of the freezer & a big helping of cool whip.

I make it about 3/4 to 1" thick when it's spread out.













11-11-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 12, 2016






Then it gets topped with mini chocolate chips.

And back in the freezer for a couple of hours.













11-11-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 12, 2016






When you serve it, just take a spoonful or two of the extra liqueur in the bottom of the pan and drizzle it on top.













11-11-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 12, 2016






We have been making this for 15 years & I have never had one person that just didn't love it.

This is a great dessert for the holidays!

Hope you enjoyed the show!

Thanks for looking!

Al


----------



## tropics

Al I may try this,_  _I just had one of them.It was the first in many years.points for a good idea

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj

Looks good. Didn't know Klondike made sandwiches...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great, Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










I doubt if I'd like it though:

After my Open-Heart fiasco, you may remember my Tasting ability was messed up. Everything tasted terrible. Even Prime Rib & Bacon tasted bad.

Then after about 7 months, everything came back to just about normal, except Coffee. And I drank Black Coffee every day for nearly 50 years. Coffee still tastes bad to me. Tried it 3 times in 4 years.

No big deal---As long as Prime Rib still tastes awesome!!!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Holy moley

You can bet this will be made soon.

Thanks Al


----------



## SmokinAl

tropics said:


> Al I may try this,_  _I just had one of them.It was the first in many years.points for a good idea
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

I hope you give it a try!

Al


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. Didn't know Klondike made sandwiches...JJ


Thanks JJ!

I didn't know they made them either. We used to use another brand, then 1 day I saw these in the store & bought a box.

Wouldn't you know they fit perfectly in the pan we had!

Go figure!

Al


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if I'd like it though:
> 
> After my Open-Heart fiasco, you may remember my Tasting ability was messed up. Everything tasted terrible. Even Prime Rib & Bacon tasted bad.
> 
> Then after about 7 months, everything came back to just about normal, except Coffee. And I drank Black Coffee every day for nearly 50 years. Coffee still tastes bad to me. Tried it 3 times in 4 years.
> 
> No big deal---As long as Prime Rib still tastes awesome!!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!

Well if coffee is the only thing that still tastes bad, then your lucky.

I bet you could substitute creame de mint ( spelling ), or peppermint schnopp's ( spelling again ).

Al


nepas said:


> Holy moley
> 
> You can bet this will be made soon.
> 
> Thanks Al


Thanks Rick!

I know you will like it.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Bear!
> 
> Well if coffee is the only thing that still tastes bad, then your lucky.
> 
> I bet you could substitute creame de mint ( spelling ), or peppermint schnopp's ( spelling again ).
> 
> Al


Hmm Maybe---But I'd have to get it from my Son.

I don't stock any booze except Beer at the Den.

The last hard stuff I had was 22 years old, and I dumped it all in a bucket & poured it in a crack in the Driveway to kill the weeds. (Jim Beam & Crown Royal)

I'll give him the recipe though---Bear Jr & his wife will like it for one of their Parties.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> Hmm Maybe---But I'd have to get it from my Son.
> 
> I don't stock any booze except Beer at the Den.
> 
> The last hard stuff I had was 22 years old, and I dumped it all in a bucket & poured it in a crack in the Driveway to kill the weeds. (Jim Beam & Crown Royal)
> 
> I'll give him the recipe though---Bear Jr & his wife will like it for one of their Parties.
> 
> Bear


That's cool Bear!

If he makes it let me know he likes it.

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert

This looks VERY good, Al.  And so simple it's almost scary. 

You mentioned to John that he could probably use Crème de Menthe.  I poured some over some ice cream decades ago, and as usual I figured more is better.  Wrong!!!!  It was terrible.  Just a drizzle is all you need--then it's downright delicious.







for a great and simple idea.

Gary


----------



## dward51

Ice cream and liquor!!!!!  Yes sir, this is going into my recipe box for sure....

Thanks for sharing


----------



## SmokinAl

GaryHibbert said:


> This looks VERY good, Al.  And so simple it's almost scary.
> 
> You mentioned to John that he could probably use Crème de Menthe.  I poured some over some ice cream decades ago, and as usual I figured more is better.  Wrong!!!!  It was terrible.  Just a drizzle is all you need--then it's downright delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a great and simple idea.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, I've never used anything but coffee liqueur, but I may try some other things in the future.

It's just so good the way it is, I'm hesitant to change it.

Al


dward51 said:


> Ice cream and liquor!!!!!  Yes sir, this is going into my recipe box for sure....
> 
> Thanks for sharing


You must try this buddy!

It's friggin' awesome!!!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I'll be making this soon!

Points!


----------



## xray

Thanks for the recipe Al. 

I am going to make this tonight!


----------



## SmokinAl

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'll be making this soon!
> 
> Points!





Xray said:


> Thanks for the recipe Al.
> 
> I am going to make this tonight!


Thanks guys!

You won't be disappointed!

Al


----------



## dward51

I've got Kahlua, but I've also got some of this wonderful stuff in the cabinet. Patron silver, coffee and dark cacao. Or would it be too much "kick"?  It's 60 proof and Kahlua is 40 proof so the Patron silver will have a little more 'umph' to it.  (Patron silver without any other flavors is 80 proof)













bottle.png



__ dward51
__ Nov 14, 2016


----------



## JckDanls 07

dward51 said:


> I've got Kahlua, but I've also got some of this wonderful stuff in the cabinet. Patron silver, coffee and dark cacao. Or would it be too much "kick"?  It's 60 proof and Kahlua is 40 proof so the Patron silver will have a little more 'umph' to it.  (Patron silver without any other flavors is 80 proof)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottle.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ dward51
> __ Nov 14, 2016



Only one way to find out ...   :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I bet this would be good with baileys too.


----------



## disco

Oh, that looks sinful! Points for the idea!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl

dward51 said:


> I've got Kahlua, but I've also got some of this wonderful stuff in the cabinet. Patron silver, coffee and dark cacao. Or would it be too much "kick"?  It's 60 proof and Kahlua is 40 proof so the Patron silver will have a little more 'umph' to it.  (Patron silver without any other flavors is 80 proof)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottle.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ dward51
> __ Nov 14, 2016


I think I would give it a try!

Worst case scenario is you get a buzz off dessert!

We have been making this for years & always used cheap coffee liqueur.

I use it because it has more coffee flavor than Kahlua.

Al


JckDanls 07 said:


> Only one way to find out ...


I suppose you could try it with Jack too!

Al


dirtsailor2003 said:


> I bet this would be good with baileys too.


I agree, I think you are right!

Al


Disco said:


> Oh, that looks sinful! Points for the idea!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!

It is sinfully good!

Al


----------



## xray

This was great Al!  I made single serve  portions in mini loaf pans because it's just me for the week. 

 I think I was a little heavy-handed on the booze because it had quite a kick, unless I can't hold my own anymore.


----------



## SmokinAl

Xray said:


> This was great Al! I made single serve portions in mini loaf pans because it's just me for the week.
> 
> I think I was a little heavy-handed on the booze because it had quite a kick, unless I can't hold my own anymore.


I'm glad you enjoyed them!

I like the single serving idea, maybe I could vac pack them & pull one out every once in a while!

Nothing like getting a buzz from your dessert!

Al


----------



## 3montes

Wow! How did I miss this! Thanks for the post Al! I love simple deserts like this. I can see using all kinds of different flavored liquors and different flavored chips as well!

Klondike is my favorite ice cream treat besides! I have my own desert concotion that I named Afghan Monkey Poop 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but it requires deep frying bananas and a good deal of other ingredients so it's a bit labor intensive so I usually only make it once a year by request.

This will definetly be on my short list of things to make! Points to you sir!


----------



## SmokinAl

3montes said:


> Wow! How did I miss this! Thanks for the post Al! I love simple deserts like this. I can see using all kinds of different flavored liquors and different flavored chips as well!
> 
> Klondike is my favorite ice cream treat besides! I have my own desert concotion that I named Afghan Monkey Poop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it requires deep frying bananas and a good deal of other ingredients so it's a bit labor intensive so I usually only make it once a year by request.
> 
> This will definetly be on my short list of things to make! Points to you sir!


Thank you so much!

It's the perfect dessert for when everybody is stuffed.

I always ask "Does anybody want dessert" & they all say no.

So I make up 1 or 2 bite sized portions for everyone, and pass them around anyway.

They always eat them & most of the time want another serving.

Even had one guy licking his plate (which I always do, but not when we have guests).

Al


----------



## redheelerdog

Al, that cake is amazing! Bet that is a hit!


----------



## SmokinAl

redheelerdog said:


> Al, that cake is amazing! Bet that is a hit!


Thanks John!

You gotta try it!

Al


----------



## joeflyde

Those look very interesting. Is the liquor flavor intense?


----------



## tripleq

Home run Al, I smoked all kind of goodies but this Klondike desert was the hit of the day, we had a 94 year old guest who asked to lick the pan!!! 

So here is how I work this kind of thing. You get credit the next three times I make it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





after that... well lets just call it a lie of omittance.


----------



## SmokinAl

joeflyde said:


> Those look very interesting. Is the liquor flavor intense?


No it's not intense.

The ice cream & whip cream tame it down quite a bit.

Al


TripleQ said:


> Home run Al, I smoked all kind of goodies but this Klondike desert was the hit of the day, we had a 94 year old guest who asked to lick the pan!!!
> 
> So here is how I work this kind of thing. You get credit the next three times I make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after that... well lets just call it a lie of omittance.


Ha Ha!

That's awesome, but I knew it would be a hit.

Like I said above we have been making this for many years & I have yet to find someone who didn't just love it!

We've had some pan lickers around here too, including me!

Al


----------

